# Chief Architect users



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Have any of you used the training videos at ChiefExperts. com. If so, how was the experience?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Mark, I think that Dan does a good job judging from the few videos I have seen when they are free.

Have you looked at the Chieftutor.com videos?

I did a few videos on there and can make a video for your questions if you would like sometime.

Andy.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Hi Mark, I think that Dan does a good job judging from the few videos I have seen when they are free.
> 
> Have you looked at the Chieftutor.com videos?
> 
> ...


Yes, Andy, I have seen some of the chieftutor videos, D. Scott Hall always makes me laugh. I had forgotten about them. I guess I will need to revisit them.

I've had the program for about 9 mos. I don't use it daily and my mind is not what it used to be. I seem to forget a lot of things. We were rained out last week, and it's looking like this week as well, so I've been going through videos reaquainting myself, with the program and trying to advance my skill level. So much to learn.


----------



## DLK (Feb 10, 2010)

*Chief Architect x6 training videos*

Hi Andy, 

I know this is a really old post but it addresses one of the major questions I'm presently facing. 

I plan on purchasing Chief Architect next week and have been looking for the most efficient way to learn the program. The way my mind works (when it works) it seems logical to go from start to finish on a basic set of plans when learning this program. That seems to be the method Dan uses in his training. Actually he's the only one I could find that taught Chief in that fashion albeit for a price. 

I've often seen your posts and know you know this program inside and out so I'd appreciate any impute you might have.

I see your in Orange County,what part. I grew up in Newport Beach and I'm now in Carlsbad.

Thanks much,

Doug


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I learned to master CA with the help of Chieftudor.com and everyone who contribute theirs tutorials to Dave's web page including Andy who got a few nice tutorials on there. Dave also helped me out on one occasion to tweak my plan a little and as a token of appreciation I made a few custom doors for him in sketchup.

Dan also has a few nice tutorials and offers a few good tips free of charge. I never tried paying for the lessons, being stubborn and self-educator, I spent a few sleepless nights to get something done but I got it done... and I'm sure I have a few more sleepless nights ahead or maybe I just cry on Andy's shoulder to get help :laughing::thumbsup:

I agree with you redwood, D. Scott Hall I get his videos all the time, and he is sure a character and knows how to get deep into that program and manipulate every aspect of what CA can do. He also got great tutorials, very knowledgeable man.
As him being funny, I couldn't agree more with you and would love to take a few tokes of what he been puffin on :laughing:

Doug, its a great program, you will have a blast with it and there is so much to learn. Hit Chief Tudor and check out some videos, they basically cover every aspect of designs, tips and tricks as well.

Good luck.


----------



## DLK (Feb 10, 2010)

*Learning Chief*

Thanks Greg, I appreciate you taking the time to comment. I'm leaving for a job but will add to post tonight.

Doug


----------

